# American Flyer farm set



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure where to post this but here goes, and it's a longshot. Is there any chance anyone here has a 5001T farm set? Specifically what I'm looking for are high quality scans of the instruction sheets for the cardboard farm set. I have a repro set of the cardboards but am missing the instruction sheets. 

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I would think this is the place to post your request, but I am unable to help since I do not have that set. They are that difficult to figure out?


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

No, it's not difficult to figure out but I don't plan to assemble them anyway. I want a copy of the instructions so when it gets passed on to my grandson everything is there. I have a very poor copy of the verbal instructions and would like to improve on that but primarily I'm looking for a good scan of the graphical instruction sheet.

This is the only image I have.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have a request in on another group page...hoping to get an answer.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm guessing you had no luck so far....no one responded to my plea on the other site.
I still have some ideas who might help, so I'll give those a shot.


----------



## longle (Mar 7, 2015)

OK, thanks. No, no luck so far.


----------

